
100 Thing Challenge - mshafrir
http://www.guynameddave.com/100-thing-challenge.html
======
viraptor
It's interesting to see other people collecting that many items... I can
hardly name 30 items that I _want_ to have (not including clothes), but that
probably just depends on the personality. Then again, being able to put
everything you actually need in one big suitcase, is a nice benefit.

~~~
whatusername
Really? No equipment-related hobbies?

My list has at least 15 items that are basically dedicated to hiking. (And I
could probably do with a couple more on there)

~~~
viraptor
That includes equipment - 6 items for paddling, 2 sets of weapons and a
guitar. The rest is just electronics, travel bags, books (around 20 items, so
it makes ~30 in total).... can't think of anything else.

------
proemeth
In the wake of "Up in the air", nice film I recommend, that opens a few doors
without being over the top. Just enough to start your own thoughts.
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1193138/>

